# Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?



## Steffi0710 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich lese oft und viel in eurem Forum und finde man fühlt sich hier wirklich wohl 

Ich muss etwas loswerden was mich sehr, sehr ärgert....

Mein Vater hat einen relativ kleinen Teich (ca. 3m x 2m und 60cm tief), im Teich sind ca.4 Goldfische und 2 Goldorfen.
Ich habe ihm viele Bücher zum lesen gegeben und mir den Mund fusselig geredet, dass der Teich für den Fischbesatz einfach nicht tief genug ist. Er hat immer schmuddeliges Wasser und wechselt mind. alle 14 Tage die Hälfte des Wassers (was für die Fische ja auch nicht gut ist) 
Ein Wunder ist, dass noch keine Fische erfroren sind 

Jetzt kommt der Hammer !!!  Er war im Zoohandel und der Verkäufer hat ihm doch tatsächlich bei dieser Teichgröße zu 2 Kois geraten 

Ich bin aus allen Wolken gefallen..... er meinte: Der Verkäufer muß es doch wissen, das ist doch sein Job !!!!  Der Verkäufer sagte: Koi`s sind unproblematisch und passen sich immer der Situation an.

Echt, das ist doch die Höhe !! Ich hab wirklich nicht viel Ahnung von Koi`s, aber das sie viel Platz brauchen, weiß doch jeder !!

Kann man solche Verkäufer nicht stoppen ?? Das ist doch schon Tierquälerei, oder???

LG
Steffi


----------



## Inken (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Au weia Steffi, wenn du da mal nicht was losgetreten hast... 

Nur wem soll man hier einen Vorwurf machen? Dem Verkäufer, der nur seinen Job macht? Oder deinem Vater, der dem vermeintlichen Fachverkäufer Glauben schenkt? Verzwickte Situation!

Aber von mir unlängst auch erlebt:

Kleinfamilie im Zoofachhandel sucht sich diverse Goldis aus. Als derer 5 oder 6 in der Tüte verschwunden waren, stiefelt Sohnemann zum Koibecken und ruft: "Papa, die sind aber auch ganz schick!", und ohne lange zu zögern entschied man sich auch noch für zwei Koikarpfen..

Ich persönlich finde, dass der Zugang zu solch in Haltung und Pflege aufwendigen Tieren dem Kunden einfach zu leicht gemacht wird. Ein Teichbesitzer, der eine Fahrt zur Koizuchtfarm auf sich nehmen müsste, um in den Besitz der begehrten Fische zu kommen, hat sich eventuell im Vorfeld eher darüber schlau gemacht, was auf ihn zu kommt und erfährt dort auch eine bessere Beratung. Aber so lange die armen Tiere in jedem Baumarkt zu kriegen sind, werden sie auch weiterhin ihr Dasein in viel zu kleinen Gartenteichen fristen müssen. 

Wie lange es wohl noch dauert, bis wir neben dem Koibecken ein Störbecken finden... :?


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

hallo,
ich war unlängst in einem Gartenzenter, da gab´s in einem Becken das mit einem Schild - Teichfische - versehen war, junge __ Störe für 24,95 neben Goldis, Shubinkins und Stichlingen... 

Grüße Eva


----------



## holly1357 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

hi,

das ist denen doch egal. hauptsache der umsatz stimmt.... wenn einer stirbt, egal, holt man halt nen neuen.... und wenn der teich umkippt, auch nicht so schlimm, da hält der verkäufer schon das passende mittel bereit. 

das hat nichts mit tierliebe oder fachwissen zu tun. das ist nur kommerz.

aber ist halt so, kannman nichts gegen tun.

gruß holly


----------



## framp (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*



holly1357 schrieb:


> aber ist halt so, kannman nichts gegen tun.



Doch! Sich hier im Forum zu informieren


----------



## Steffi0710 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Hallo nochmal,

aber mal ehrlich, bei 60cm Tiefe müsste doch der geldgierigste Verkäufer hellhörig werden, es ist ja schon für die anderen Fische im Winter ein 
Lottospiel mit dem Leben.

Aber wenn ich mich Zoofachmarkt schimpfe und Koi`s verkaufe muß ich über diese Tiere doch bescheid wissen, ich verhöhne doch sämtliche Autoren und Fachleute die immerwieder versuchen Leute zu infomieren!

Echt es ist doch nicht zu glauben!!

LG
Steffi


----------



## newbee (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*



Fast das gleiche mußte ich am Montag auch erleben.

War mal wieder am schauen nach Pflanzen für meinen Teich und war bei mit einem der größten Zoofachmärkten in Süddeutschland Kö...........Z.......
hat hier einige Filialen.
Ich so am schauen und komme am Koibecken vorbei schöne Tiere ich mich gleich weiter geschaut und dann 3größere Becken mit jungen JapanKois alle so um die 12 - 16cm.
Steht doch da ein Verkäufer mit Kunde ich schaue mir die Fische an dann fragte der Verkäufer den Kunden wie groß denn sein Teich wäre wenn er sich Kois kaufen möchte.
Darauf hin der Kunde er habe so ein Plastikbecken mit ca 1200 Liter.

Jetzt haltet euch fest der Verkäufer meinte dann:crazy ach ja so groß ist ja kein problem da könnte er locker 10 - 15 Kois drinn halten

Der Kunde meinte darauf hin nur `ach wenn das so ist dann würde er doch gleich 15 mitnehmen
Das grinsen des Verkäufers und das Leuchten in seinen Augen hättet ihr sehen sollen.


So weit so gut der Verkäufer meinte er komme sofort und ging kurz weg er meinte für die halltung sei noch ein Pflegemittel notwendig und wollte es holen.

Ich die gelegenheit beim schopf gepackt zu dem Kunde und meinte er sollte sich das Geld sparen und Lieber mit seiner Frau für das Geld schön essen gehen weil er keine freude an den Tieren hätte und es an Tierquälerei grenzt da sein Teich für diese menge an Kois schon 20000L fassen sollte.

Das ende vom Lied Ich bin gegangen ohne etwas zu kaufen und der andere Kund ging auch ohne etwas zu Kaufen
Der Verkäufer blickte nur Dumm hinterher und hat wahrscheinlich die Welt nicht verstanden


----------



## framp (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

@newbee

Ist das wirklich wahr? Dann könnte man den Verkäufer wg Tierquälerei dranbekommen :crazy .

Ich frage mich langsam an wen man sich noch wenden kann (ausser dieses Forum) wenn man fachkundige Beratung zum Teich haben will


----------



## newbee (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

@framp
warum sollte das nicht wahr sein was glaubst du wie ich mich geärgert habe deswegen habe ich ja den kunden auch zur seite gezogen und ihn mal etwas aufgeklärt.
So was wirst du aber immer wieder finden Inkommpetente Zoofachverkäufer.

In der Zeit wo der € nicht mehr so ausgegeben wird versuchen sehr viele nicht nur Zoofachhandel etwas zu verdienen.
Versuche es doch selber einmal stelle dich dumm gehe in ein Gartecenter wo auch Tiere angeboten werden und frage nach du wirst shen von 7 sind bestimmt 3 - 4 dabei die dir alles mögliche verkaufen wollen und dich unter aller Sa...... beraten


----------



## framp (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*



newbee schrieb:


> @framp
> warum sollte das nicht wahr sein


Die Frage war rhetorisch gemeint ;-) Ist aber eine gute Idee. Ich werde mich mal demnächst in einem 'Fachmarkt' ganz dumm stellen. Mal sehen was da rauskommt


----------



## newbee (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

glaube mir du wirst erstaunt sein:shock


----------



## PyroMicha (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Dann gibt es also in Zukunft nicht nur "Testkäufer" für Alkohol
sondern auch noch für Teichfische.

Das Thema kenne ich aber von unserem ansässigen Zoo-"Fachverkäufer" auch.

Allerdings sind es dann die Kunden, die sich nicht ins gewissen reden lassen wollen. 
Hier bei uns in der Gegend sind die Kunden etwas "eingebildet" um es nett auszudrücken .

Da ich selber in einem Baumart arbeite und mein Bereich u.A. Teichtechnik ist,
ist es immer interessant, was die Kunden einem so zum Teich erzählen.
Das schlimmste war ein Teich mit 11.000 Liter und 6 Koi, 10 __ Goldorfe, 4 Goldfische, und diversen Rotfedern + Jungtiere.
Ob ich nun dem Kunden was erzähle, oder mit der Wand gesprochen hätte, es ist aufs gleiche hinaus gekommen.
Er hat nicht zugehört, sein Algenfrei mitgenommen... und das wars.
Mal sehen, wann er wieder kommt und nach einer vernünftigen Lösung fragt .

Wie lange kann es bei einem derartigen Besatz (11.000 l und ca. 30 Fische)
überhaupt gut gehen?
Ich glaube als Technik stehen von Oase ein Aquamax ECO 8000 und der große Biotec-Filter mit einer Bitron 32 UVC-Licht am Teich.
Das kann doch über kurz oder lang nicht gut gehen...oder?


----------



## maritim (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

ist doch alles halb so wild was ihr schreibt.

ein verkäufer hat einem kunden 5 koi (15cm), für eine teichwanne von 1000 l litern empfohlen.
über den winter solle er die koi in einem 100l regenfass im keller überwintern.

natürlich muss auch ein guter filter an den teich, der über den winter an das regenfass im keller angeschlossen wird.  

er solle erst den oase filter(über 1500 euro) an den teich anschließen und ihn 2 wochen laufen lassen.
dann könnte er die fische abholen und bedenklos einsetzen.

da ich tierschützer bin habe ich mir erlaubt einen freundlich sachlichen  hinweis zugeben.
ich wurde sofort für bescheuert erklärt.:crazy
habe dann nur gesagt, das er dem kunden keine der tollen bücher aus dem regal verkaufen darf, weil die belegen, das alles falsch ist was er dem kunden gesagt hat.

dann durfte ich den laden verlassen und bekam noch ein hausverbot erteilt.
musste mich auch sofort vom hauseigene parkplatz entfernen.


----------



## Redlisch (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Hiho,

ich habe es auch schon anders erlebt, im Futterh*us in Hannover.

Dort werden nur Fischwirte als Verkäufer eingestellt, der Chef fragt grundsätzlich nach der Teichgröße und dem Umfeld. Passt dieses nicht werden die Fische nicht verkauft. 

Ein Verkäufer durfte schon seine Sachen packen, weil er jemanden 6 Goldfische für ein kleines Aquarium verkauft hatte.

Auch wenn es draussen noch zu kalt ist und die Fische bei ihm über den Winter in der Innerhälterung waren gibt er sie nicht ab, anders bei den Fischen welche bei ihm in seinen Teichen schwimmen.

Also es gibt noch Hoffnung ...

Axel


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Hallo zusammen, 

wie viele Wissen bin ich selber Verkäufer und Michael hat es ja schon von seinen Erfahrungen berichtet und ich hab oft ähnliches erlebt. Wenn man zu stark bedenken anmeldet oder versucht fachgerecht zu verkaufen, der Kunde hat aber eine andere Meinung, dann kauft er das was er will trotzdem... nur halt vielleicht woanders. 

Natuerlich ist es am leichtesten auf die bösen profitgierigen Verkäufer zu schimpfen, aber letztendlich entscheiden wir Verbraucher auch was wir kaufen und wo. Das hat in den letzten Jahren und Jahrzehnten zu immer längeren Öffnungszeiten in immer größeren Läden mit immer weniger und immer schlechter Ausgebildeten Verkäufern geführt. 
In vielen sogenannten Fachmärkten werden zum großen Teil Hausfrauen Schüler Studenten und 400 Euro Kräfte ohne besondere Fachkenntnisse beschäftigt und eben keine ausgebildeten Fachkräfte. 

An dieser Entwicklung sind wir Verbraucher nicht unschuldig, denn wir kaufen am liebsten möglichst billig beim Discounter. Fachgeschäfte die da bestehen wollen müssen entweder auf eine sehr exklusive Kundschaft bauen oder sich letztendlich ähnlicher Methoden bedienen wie die Kollegen Discounter. 
Die meisten Geschäfte in denen man heute Zierfische kaufen kann sind eben keine Fachmärkte sondern Discounter mit ausschliesslich Heimtierbedarf. 

Natürlich fände ich eine fachgerechtere Beratung auch besser.... aber andererseits : Wird einen ein Autoverkäufer darauf hinweisen das wenn man mit dem Sportwagen vor nen Baum fährt das weh tut ?  

Auch hier im Forum erleben wir doch immer wieder das wenn ganz höflich auf Überbesatz hingewiesen wird manche User verbal regelrecht um sich schlagen und Rechtfertigungen suchen und Gründe warum doch. 

Ich hab bezueglich Ehrlichkeit eine sehr hohe Berufsehre und setze eher auf Empfehlungen und Stammkunden, aber speziell bei den Topp Verkäufern ist das nur selten der Fall, die wollen schnell viel Verkaufen und sind die Lieblinge der Chefs und ggf. eine Gehaltsklasse höher. Ob dem Unternehmen dadurch auf Dauer vielleicht sogar eher Umsatz verloren geht interessiert in heutiger Zeit niemanden. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Steffi0710 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Hallo,

stimmt schon..... aber das erschreckende ist doch, dass es sich um Lebewesen handelt. In der besagten Zoolhandlung hatten wir vor Jahren mal einen kleinen Hasen gekauft und mehrmals gefragt ob man den Hasen auch wirklich draußen halten kann, die Antwort war bei allem: Ja, natürlich alles kein Problem, er sei widerstandsfähig auch im tiefsten Winter (der Hase hat 45 € gekostet(!)).
Tzja, es war ein Teuto-Widder, eine seeeehr empfindliche Zucht !!! Bei der ersten kalten Nacht war der Kleine erfroren und unsere Kinder totunglücklich.
Der Verkäufer (Besitzer) sagte es sei eine Aushilfe gewesen und sie hätte nicht soviel Ahnung gehabt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hallo !!!!   Was ist das denn für eine Aussage???  Der kleine Hase ist tot !!
So wird es auch vielen anderen Tieren gehen, wenn es nur um Profit geht !!

O.K., ich weiß, man kann gegen Dummheit im Zusammenhang mit Geldgier nix machen, aber es ist echt schade.......

Leider ist diese Zoohandlung hier im Umkreis die Einzige - also werden wohl noch viele Koi`s in kleinen Tümpeln hinvegetieren 

LG
Steffi


----------



## Annett (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Hallo Steffi,

wenn ich weiß, dass ich schlecht beraten werde, dann kaufe ich dort nicht mehr, oder nur noch sehr gezielt nach vorheriger Informationssuche im www.
Klar, ältere Leute kennen/können das nicht, aber was willst Du dagegen tun? Dich wie Peter rauswerfen lassen? :smoki

Vermutlich hilft es dann nur mal beim zuständigen Amt nachzufragen, ob sowas in D zulässig ist. 
Wenn man wirklich gute Qualität zum günstigen Preis sucht, sind Fischbörsen eine sehr gute Quelle. Dort bekommst Du oftmals die Tips direkt vom Züchter.
[OT]
Hab ich schon erwähnt? Ich hätte noch jede Menge Goldfische abzugeben. Fangen ist schwierig, aber machbar. [/OT]


Ich möchte das alles gar nicht schön reden, denn auch mich macht es traurig, wenn ich in den Fischbecken der Baumärkte 70% tote Welse sehe und keine 5m hin quatschen 2 Angestellte, von denen die eine grad erzählt, dass sie gleich Feierabend macht. :evil
Ich hab dann nur gemeint "Tschuldigung, aber in dem Welsbecken stimmt was nicht." "Achso? Na ich komm mal gucken." und die andere meinte im Gehen "Was machen die denn da?", weil die noch lebenden Exemplare natürlich kanibalisch auf den toten hingen. 
Ich war so sauer...... und bin mit dem Hinweise "so ist die Natur halt" gegangen. 

Eine Zootierhandlung ist aber vor allem eins, eine "Handlung"= ein Laden/Geschäft, welches eben vom Handel=Verkauf von Tieren und dem Zubehör lebt. Tiere werden in D im GG als *Sache* behandelt. Jemand hat Deinem Hund/Katze/Fisch/Pferd was angetan? Dann ist das (soweit ich weiß) SACHBESCHÄDIGUNG. :crazy

Leider.


----------



## Eugen (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Hallo Steffi und all die anderen

Eure Einstellung bezüglich des Tierschutzes ist ja lobenswert, nur ….

Solange Tiere als Ware betrachtet und auch gehandelt werden, solange wird es soche Situationen immer wieder geben. 
Bleiben wir nur mal beim Gartenteich. Von den geliebten,verhätschelten  Haustieren, die teils mehr „Aufmerksamkeit“ bekommen als Kinder, will ich gar nicht sprechen. :crazy
Wer sich hier im Forum durchliest, wird schnell merken, dass es bei den *meisten* Teichen nicht um Biotop –im weitesten Sinn- geht, sondern schlicht um „Gartengestaltung“. Und hier findest du User, die sich meist Gedanken machen. 
Loch – Wasser – Fisch
Das Ganze mit irgendwelchem Grünzeug und möglichst viel Stein dekoriert und gut ist.  
Ach ja, Technik nicht vergessen. 

Diese bunten,hochgezüchteten Karpfen sind nun mal heutzutage IN, ebenso die sooo interessant aussehenden __ Störe.
Früher hatte man das Goldfischglas auf dem Fernsehschrank stehen, heute hat man einen Teich mit Kois.
Von diesem „Geschmack“ lebt inzwischen eine ganze Branche.
Sie lebt nicht von der Einhaltung bestimmter Regeln des Tierschutzes,sondern von dem Geld,das am Verkaufstresen gelassen wird.

Kois werden in Japan in „dreckigen“ Zuchtteichen gehalten, da würde es jeder „Koinase“ den Magen umdrehen.
Dann kommen die Aufkäufer extra aus Europa angeflogen, suchen sich ihre Tierchen aus, die dann per Luftfracht verschickt werden. :crazy
Anschließend kommen diese Kreaturen in klares,“sauberes“ Wasser, damit der verehrte Kunde sie auch gut sehen kann.
Von dort gelangen sie per Plastiktüte in den „heimischen“ Teich.
Ob der nun zu klein ist oder als „Freilandaquarium“ gestaltet ist, egal. 
Artgerecht wird wohl anders sein, das ist aber auch nicht der tiefere Sinn.
Wer einen bunten Karpfen als „Ferrari“ unter den Fischen bezeichnet, offenbart doch, welche Priorität der Tierschutz hat. 
Und wenns dann noch zum Schnäppchenpreis geht,umso besser. 

Wenn man all die Tiere, die über den Tresen verkauft wurden, nicht verkauft hätte, gäbe es sicher einige hundert Tierhandlungen nicht und einige tausend Arbeitsplätze weniger. 

Nachsatz : natürlich gibt es auch Koi- oder andere Fischhalter, die sehr wohl auf eine annähernd artgerechte Haltung achten. 
Doch die werden wohl eher in der Minderheit sein.


----------



## Steffi0710 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

.........leider wahr......


----------



## Eugen (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*



Annett schrieb:


> Jemand hat Deinem Hund/Katze/Fisch/Pferd was angetan? Dann ist das (soweit ich weiß) SACHBESCHÄDIGUNG. :crazy
> 
> Leider.



Annett, wenn der "versehentlich" im Bombenhagel getötete Zivilist als "Kollateralschaden" bezeichnet wird.
Was willst du da für ein Tier erwarten.


----------



## Clovere (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Besuch bei einem Koi-Händler und Teichbauer:

grosser Teich 250.000 Liter. Volle schwimmender Algenklumpen :" meine UVC ist zu klein. Ich brauche eine 1000- Watt-Uvc". Dann erzählt er, dass er eine 12.000l-Pumpe angeschlossen hast und fährt mit Schwerkraft. Während wir schauten tribe ein kleiner sterbender Koi zur Oberfläche: " auf den warte ich schon länger.
Dann in den Verkaufsraum....nur kleine... einige torkelnd. In einem Becken waren welche, die an der "Schlafkrankheit?" litten. "zum Teil Amoniakvergiftung vom Transport".

Arme anungslose Käufer und Teichbaukunden


----------



## Steffi0710 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

...ein Koi-Händler ?????

Wirklich ?? Ohje, ich war so naiv zu glauben, dass man dort noch wirklich
gut beraten wird. 

Aber ist ja bei Hundezüchtern auch nicht anders......

Traurig 

LG
Steffi


----------



## Clovere (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Hallo Steffi

sie sind Gott sei Dank nicht alle so.Es gibt auch ehrliche und mit Erfahrung. Man muss sich nur vorher genug umschauen und nicht gleich beim ersten besten zuschlagen.


----------



## lars75 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Ist bei uns leider auch so mit den "Koiprofis" Habe bei den vielen Händlern auch nach langen Suchen erst einen richtig guten Händler gefunden. Es war aber wirklich eine lange Suche. Viele wollen nur schnell Geld verdienen. Das mit den taumelnden Fischen habe ich leider schon viel zu oft gesehen:evil


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Hi,

was mich im moment tierisch annervt ist das dir in jedem baumarkt oder zoohandel Nasen als der __ algenfresser schlechthin angeboten werden egal wie groß drien teich ist hauptsache es befinden sich genügend algen drinn :crazy evil:evil

die ver-käufer und käufer sollten lieber mal das https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=611 alle vorher gelesen haben


----------



## Steffi0710 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Huhu 

ist schon ein Witz, dass man in manchen Berufsgruppen doch mit so wenig
Ahnung sein Geld verdienen kann. Schlimm für die Verkäufer, die Ahnung haben und auch Wert darauf legen gut zu beraten.
Die "Nasen" kannte ich garnicht und wenn mir ein Verkäufer sie verkauft hätte, wäre ich doch jetzt sehr geschockt, dass die Haltung im Teich tierquälerei ist.

Was lernen wir daraus....... lesen, fragen, lesen, fragen 

Sonnige Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Guten Morgen, 

das geht wohl durch alle Berufsgruppen, das es schwarze Schafe gibt und das jeden Morgen jemand aufsteht der auf diese reinfällt. 
Geld verdienen lässt sich allerdings für die meisten (Verkäufer) damit nicht wirklich. 
Schau Dir den Tarifvertrag für Verkäufer an und geh davon aus, das in vielen Geschäften nur ungelernte Kräfte in der untersten Gehaltsstufe ... und teilweise darunter... arbeiten. 

Diese Personalstruktur wird von uns Verbrauchern gesteuert, die bei immer längeren Öffnungszeiten immer billiger kaufen wollen. War nicht gerade in einem anderen Thread eindrucksvoll vom "Run" auf Ahornpflanzen die bei einem Discounter angeboten wurden zu lesen ? 
Wie soll ein Laden mit fachlich ausgebildetem Personal da nur halbwegs mithalten können ? 


Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Steffi0710 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Hallo nochmal,

was wird mit den Koi`s in dem kleinen Teich passieren?

Ich möchte so gerne meinen Vater umstimmen, es ist halt sehr schwierig, da er glaubt ein Zoo-Verkäufer "müsse" Ahnung haben....

LG
Steffi


----------



## KOI-Petsch (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeblicher Koi-Profi (Verkäufer) !?*

Ich erzähle euch mal wie ich zu kois kam, also ich 12-13 war kaufte mir mein Opa ´´goldfische´´ schön bunte dachte ich mir^^ hatte 3 stück von der sorte in meinem 60L Aquarium plötzlich wurden diese immer größer bis sie in einen viell. 300L Teich kamen und weiter wuchsen. Irgendwann wurde ich ja auch mal älter  und habe mir mal gedanken darüber gemacht und mir sind die barteln an ihrem maul aufgefallen, nach weiteren forschungen war mir klar das sind kois^^ und ich dachte nur das muss ein super verkäufer gewesen sein. Heute hat der Teich ca. 12.000L und ich halte im mom 5 Kois. So kam ich zu dem Hobby dank eines anscheinend schlauen verkäufers:crazy den laden gibt es jetzt nicht mehr, aber auch kein wunder wenn alle fische so verkauft wurden :beeten


----------

